
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
adammichaelc
Seeking work - Remote, Freelance

iOS product management, user-experience, product design.

How I work:

I will have a thorough phone discussion with you about what the product will
do, who the users are, etc., then I will iterate through several wireframe's,
getting your feedback. You'll be able to reach me via IM, email, or phone.
Once we have a wire-frame, I'll get you PSD's and/or any other images you
need.

Latest project: <https://www.dropbox.com/s/onp88n40ub5peb5/preview.png>

Email me: freelance@adamchavez.net

~~~
karanbhangui
Beautifully designed!

~~~
adammichaelc
Thanks!

------
Fedons
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Europe (Italy)

I’ve just made the jump from corporate life to freelancing and I’m looking for
my first clients to kick-start my new activity!

What can I do for you:

    
    
      * Android apps;
    
      * Image/video processing and computer vision;
    
      * Web front-end development (HTML/CSS/Javascript);
    
      * Qt Quick Interface development (QML);
    
      * Web back-end development (PHP/Mysql/Python/Ruby/Redis);
    
      * Machine learning;
    

I'm also interested in picking up technologies i'm less familiar with (e.g.
iOS development, Windows 8 Metro development), obviously billing lower rates -
not billing training hours. I assure that I deliver what I promise.

Email: federico<at>benedet.to

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/#!/fedons>

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/fedons>

------
dmarble
SEEKING FREELANCER - Spurfly - Palo Alto, CA or Arlington, VA - LOCAL or
REMOTE

    
    
        • Designer (Android and iOS primarily, as well as web)
    
        • Front-end developer for desktop web and/or mobile web
    

If you happen to be both of the above, that'd be awesome. Help us scale and
meet demand for real-time location-aware planning. Our focus is on groups and
events ("spur of the moment, on the fly"). We've launched the first version of
our iOS app and are working on a web and Android version.

The founders are straight shooters who value clear communication and getting
stuff done. We're obssessed with creating a product that fills what we see as
a major hole in social networking software -- helping people more efficiently
connect in real-life with close networks so they can spend more of their time
building and enriching real relationships.

Technologies:

    
    
        • frontend: coffeescript, jQuery, backbone.js, socket.io, compass
    
        • backend: python, django, gevent, gunicorn, nginx, postgresql
    

Immediate front-end needs include many web design tasks and coffeescript/js
templates for our single-page architecture web site. We're also on the lookout
for a good mobile app designer to help us design our first Android release and
update our iOS app UI as we gather feedback from users.

Support what's going to potentially be a wild ride as we do launch events over
the next few months.

gmail - davidmarble (main tech guy on the founding team)

------
jessss
SEEKING WORK - BC, Canada, Remote, up to 30% travel

Certified, incorporated Project Management contractor/consultant. I mostly
work with US clients.

My dream client is a smaller start-up-ish company that has a product (or
products) available in the market. _Your_ clients need some assistance and
oversight when deploying/installing/implementing said product. You need a
gatekeeper between the client and the development team - someone who can set
their expectations realistically and tell the difference between a bug and a
PEBKAC error.

Projects never go as fast as they should, right? From my experience on
software implementation projects with Massive Fortune 500 corporations, I know
what to expect and can help them plan realistically to avoid those surprise
scrambles :)

I'm a technology loving geek, but not socially awkward (or so I like to
think). Incorporated, professional, funny and adventurous.

<http://ca.linkedin.com/in/jessicaevans>

------
zuvikomx
SEEKING FREELANCER OR INTERN: Mexico City, remote OK

We're expanding our web services and want someone keen to get their feet
really wet with Javascript front-end development with a focus on both desktop
and mobile. You've got experience with JQuery and maybe you're in love in
Python. If you want to play with MapReduce, write an API, scale web services
and work with real-time data, there's a lot of fun yet to be had. We really
love our industry and are the current leading service provider in our field,
working with top clients internationally. Email us at hire.me.mex@gmail.com
with some work you've done.

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web & User Interface Designer looking to work with startups, smaller companies
(e.g. agencies, 2-3 person teams), and cool non-profits/orgs. I offer
affordable rates and decent turnaround times. Ideal projects involve product
and web application design.

Proficient in: Visual Design (Photoshop), HTML5, CSS, jQuery, and Wordpress.

Comfortable working with: Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, Git

Recent Work: Dribbble - <http://www.dribbble.com/rglover>

Portfolio: <http://www.ryanglover.net> Email: me@ryanglover.net

------
joshavant
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Remote

I'm an iOS/Rails developer with App Store experience who used to work at
Hipster (www.hipster.com). Our work was ranked on all of Apple's top lists:
What's Hot, New and Noteworthy, and Staff Favorites. We were recently acquired
by Aol. Now, I'm freelancing full-time.

I'm capable of creating RESTful Rails APIs to power apps. The only support I
need is a designer to create UI mockups.

Prior to Hipster, I worked at Google, Microsoft, and Apple
(<http://www.linkedin.com/in/joshavant>).

Say hello at GarageAppsmiths@gmail.com !

App Store:

Hipster (App Store: <http://bit.ly/ouvxl5> | Website: <http://www.hipster.com>
| Press: <http://tcrn.ch/ygaTMo>)

Timeline Photos (App Store: <http://bit.ly/IU9HsD> | Source:
<http://bit.ly/KJz3vv>)

WiFriend (Currently developing RESTful API in Rails + iOS App - Mockups:
<http://cl.ly/0u0E1P3J1b1h2u2F1F0w> , <http://cl.ly/2E0E213C1b0A1U3N2Q0x> ,
<http://cl.ly/0g3f423N0o022h46071D> )

GitHub: <http://github.com/joshavant>

~~~
joshavant
By the way, I'm local to San Francisco and the Bay Area and not opposed to in-
house work or onsite meetings!

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://www.emriq.com> \- a web based medical records platform for small to medium clinics.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

and many more.

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco / Santa Barbara

\- Web app development: Python, Ruby, PHP, Java (backend) and HTML/CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, ExtJS (frontend)

\- Mobile development: iOS and Android

\- Server/infrastructure: Apache, PostgreSQL, MySQL, open source (no
Microsoft)

\- Well-versed in every framework under the sun: Django, Rails, WordPress, 3rd
Party APIs, et cetera

We're a team of three that work together with the coherence of one. Latest
projects include co-founding a mobile transaction and data security company
[1], helping jumpstart a web malware and anti-virus plugin [2], and working on
a web-based property manager [3].

Let's work together!

<http://www.bitmatica.com/>

<http://www.bitmatica.com/BitmaticaResume.pdf>

[1] www.claveo.com -- Mobile and transaction and data security with a scalable
web service and strong cryptographic mobile clients (we were co-founders)

[2] www.getcocoon.com -- In-browser malware and anti-virus protection (we
built part of the web interface, server back end, and front-end clients)

[3] www.appfolio.com -- Web-based extremely intuitive property management
(front-end interface, back-end, and server deployment and continuous
integration management console)

------
AlexLa
SEEKING WORK - Remote Full-stack web developer based in Minsk, Belarus.
Seeking remote work in US company with possibility to relocate in the future.

Main skills: Server side: Node.js, PHP Databases: MongoDB, MySQL Client side:
plain JavaScript, jQuery, Backbone.js, etc. Layout: HTML5, CSS3 Strong UX and
basic design skills.

<http://www.fastblogfinder.com/> \- wrote a blog search engine for the app.

<http://www.fastdirectorysubmitter.com/> \- wrote the app and a PHP backend.

<http://glockanalytics.com> \- wrote and designed from scratch. Running on
node + mongodb.

I did two more node.js freelance projects. One is a video processing service
and the other is a realtime web application part of a financial trading
platform. Sadly I can't disclose more info due to NDA.

Github profile: <http://github.com/neocoder>

Before web development was doing programming for windows with Delphi and C.

My email: neocoder@gmail.com

------
tomc1985
SEEKING WORK p/t - Amsterdam, NL - remote, freelance

I am a (slightly older than most) student living in Amsterdam for the month.
I'm currently sole developer on an unannounced startup, but with the semester
ending I have some time for smaller side projects. I am a generalist with
decent skills in a wide variety of activities, and have written production
code in HTML/CSS/JS, Flash/AS, Perl, VBA/VB6 (ewwww), and C#, and have
recently begun tinkering around with Wordpress. Much of my work is in small,
private, one-off projects (custom reporting, dynamic banner ads, random hacks
to clean up data mistakes by production servers, etc), but am not completely
bereft of publicly-visible projects.

tomcorelis.com

tom!at%tomcorelis.com

Sample work: the Dynamite Deals Firefox addon: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/dynamite-deal...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/dynamite-deals/)

Looking for short-term (days to a week or two) tasks.

PS- I can do English-language copywriting, technical documentation, Photoshop,
video editing, and a bunch of other things too!

------
coffee
SEEKING FREELANCER - Berkeley, CA (Remote Considered)

~=> Android Tablet Hardware Hacker <=~

Interested in CyanogenMod? Like hacking & rooting Android tablets? Ever
thought it would be fun to hack together your own tablet, from scratch?

Sweet!

This is the type of person we are looking for. If you're interested, we would
love to chat! Ping us with a bit of information about yourself and your
background...

hackhardware@gmail.com

------
BrianHV
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY

Particularly experienced in Django. Solid familiarity with C#, and firmly
intermediate fluency in Haskell.

Client side experience with jQuery, backbone and coffeescript. I have a simple
iOS app in the App Store as well.

Would enjoy working in-person in NYC, but remote is fine as well.

<http://github.com/brianhv/>

hn@brianhv.org

------
eststartup
SEEKING FREELANCER - Detroit, MI, Remote

5 year old established and well publicized "cloud" start-up with millions of
registered users seeking a rockstar PHP / mobile / HTML5 / futurist lead
developer to turn the web on its head in an ambitious redirection.

Email CEO at boldnewdirections@gmail.com (blind email address for obvious
reasons)

\--

Starting salary negotiable with generous equity offering for the right
candidate. Remote OK, located or willing to relocate to Downtown Detroit, MI
strongly preferred within 2-3 months of employment.

You'll be working side-by-side with CEO/product chief/designer as part of a
small team. The groundwork has been laid, and you'll play a key role in
reshaping the company as it goes from good to great. Tremendous and immediate
growth opportunity.

Highly qualified candidates should email us resume + working examples of your
work + current availability. This is for a full-time position.

------
timanglade
SEEKING FREELANCERS – Mobile Dev. – REMOTE

Hi there. How are you doing? My company is looking to hire several freelancers
to develop a multitude of small mobile apps. You can use whatever technology
you are comfortable with: native iOS, Android, Windows Phone, or an
HTML/JavaScript framework. (Even better if you have XP on several of those.)

The only non-negotiable requirements are: previous experience developing a
mobile app, and an understanding of REST APIs.

On our end, we’re a growing startup with solid funding. We will pay top dollar
for top work. I was a freelancer for many years, so I know the potential pet
peeves and potholes of such relationships – I will take care of you as I wish
my clients had taken care of me.

Please send sample work you think is relevant to tim@apigee.com (code samples
& full apps preferred) and let’s kick ass together.

------
dylanhassinger
SEEKING ONGOING WORK

I'm a seasoned frontend dev with an extreme eye for detail, and a knack for
product design.

HTML5/CSS3/JQuery/Knockout/PHP/WordPress

I've been lead frontend developer on over 60 pixel perfect projects, and a
jack of all trades aside from that. I dream in Javascript and a huge fan of
Knockout.js data-binding framework.

But my real passion is product design. I've applied to Y-Combinator, and was a
2-time finalist in an incubator here in St. Louis. I have a page full of
killer product ideas, some of which have gotten funded by others to the tune
of $1 million or more.

I've been building WordPress marketing sites for 7 years and I'm pretty sick
of it, would love a gig where I can work on a real startup project. Hope to
hear from you

<http://dylanhassinger.net>

<http://dylanized.com>

------
mrsteveman1
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance

Mac OS X & iOS developer with 2 years experience working on the iOS App Store
and 1 year working on the Mac App Store. I've been writing Objective-C & C on
both platforms for just a little over 3 years.

My software has been featured on TUAW (<http://www.tuaw.com/2011/12/13/daily-
mac-app-mi-fi-monitor/>), and climbed the paid charts on the Mac App Store to
top 10 spots repeatedly, most recently with Codepoints
(<http://infincia.com/apps/codepoints>).

Website: <http://infincia.com>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/infincia>

Email: steve@infincia.com

------
startupstella
SEEKING FREELANCERS-

Working on a site that connects freelance developers with quality projects. We
would do the vetting for you. Right now, wondering whether there is demand on
the developer side for this.

If you have 10-15 minutes to chat and give some insight, I would really
appreciate it.

Email: stella@matchist.com

------
nthj
SEEKING WORK — Austin, Texas; Remote OK

Full-stack web application consultant, Ruby on Rails architect, great eye for
UX.

* I've worked with Australia's leading aerial photography company,

* crafted a custom, branded, HTML5 whiteboard iPad app for a prominent political strategist — in 48 hours, and

* architected and implemented a custom CMS for a powerful conservative think tank, giving them beautifully designed, powerful, and easy-to-use control over their press releases, research briefs, and infographics

I currently have some availability for consulting & implementation work, and
I'm interested in long-term relationships — I've worked with Above Photography
for over 5 years. Drop me a line and let me know what you're up to,

<http://thenthj.com> — hn@nthj.me

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel to US.

Experience: I worked for a startup in San Francisco (remotely and on site)
doing Django development. My python skills are very solid (I love python!).

Some stacks/frameworks: Django, Tornado/SQLAlchemy, Google Appengine,
Backbone.js, jQuery, Twitter Bootstrap, Postgresql, MySQL, MongoDB, Git,
Nginx, Linux.

My github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work I've done:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://concejales2012.cl/>

<http://www.alcaldes2012.cl/>

<http://www.presidenciables2013.cl/>

ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbuck.com

------
someone_latvia
SEEKING WORK

\- Riga, Latvia (remote)

\- Experienced and passionate team of web-developers (freelancers) (both
front-end and back-end)

\- PHP5 OOP (MVC, ORM, that kind of stuff; CodeIgniter, CakePHP, Zend
Framework, Symfony2) and MySQL

\- HTML5, CSS3, JS (jQuery, Backbone, Node.js)

\- ActionScript 3 (Flash) (yeah, yeah.. HTML5's the future; anyway, AS3 is
great with AIR for building/prototyping Android apps)

\- Will assist with Linux administration (Apache, lighttpd, nginx; PHP and
MySQL optimization; monitoring; basic fail-over and security like sysctl.conf
hardening, mod_evasive and mod_security, ICMP flow regulation, installation of
APF/BFD and CSF/LFD, chkrootkit + rkhunter packages, iptables, etc.)

\- Hourly rate: 50$

Portfolio available upon a request.

Drop us a line at spiritus.emortus [at] gmail [dot] com

------
josscrowcroft
SEEKING FREELANCERS - PHP, API design, MySQL, MongoDB

The free Open Exchange Rates (<http://openexchangerates.org>) API is now
running at 160,000 hits per day, serving up static files - I need an expert
PHP developer to help me implement an API key system, where each request is
logged and API key checked, before serving up the file as required.

Freelancer needs to help design the schema for user details and realtime
logging, and implement: ideally the API key system done with MySQL, and the
logging done with MongoDB, unless you can persuade me to use either for both.

Some knowledge of WordPress and PayPal payments preferred.

Email joss@openexchangerates.org!

------
hiraki9
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA or Remote

Hi there. I'm an experienced freelance software engineer focused on web and
mobile. I love building kick-ass products that make a positive difference in
people's lives. I've done projects from big clients like Disney Interactive
and small startups and R&D labs. It's all good with me.

iOS & Django projects preferred.

Portfolio: <http://vfleurima.com>

Last Project: <http://fabboard.com> [Backbone.js heavy]

E-mail: vf@alum.mit.edu

LinkedIn: <http://linkedin.com/in/vfleurima>

P.S. I have a car and can commute throughout the Bay Area if you need me too.

------
eaurouge
Seeking work - SF Bay Area / Remote

I'm available to work on embedded Linux, microcontroller firmware and hardware
design (electronics/PCB) projects. I'm also interested in junior level Rails,
Node.js or Backbone.js work as I'm currently coding production apps in all
three and would like to expose myself to more real-world applications. I'm
well versed in BDD, TDD, Git etc, and can quickly learn any other stuff that's
needed.

My strongest programming languages are C and Ruby, but I also program in
Python, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, Objective-C and C++. Please shoot me an
email if interested and I'll send you more info on my work:
eaurouge0@gmail.com.

------
meganelacarte
E la Carte (Palo Alto, CA) - Front End Engineer (local - FT or freelance) &
User Interface Graphic Designer (local - FT or freelance)

E la Carte's Presto touch-screen tablets increase restaurant efficiency and
profitability, as well as guest interaction by enabling guests to browse
appetizing pictures of the entire menu, place orders, split checks, make
payments, and play interactive games – all from the comfort of their
restaurant seats without having to wait!

We're backed by Y-Comb, SV Angel, & Lightbank (Groupon). Small tight-knit team
working out of a house in downtown Palo Alto.

For details on the jobs, go to www.elacarte.com/about

------
carterschonwald
Seeking Consulting Clients. NYC (and remote ok)

WellPosed Limited is a small R&D consultancy, we help our clients solve hard
algorithmic problems that are bottlenecks to building better products with
elegant software engineering solutions. (in fact, we only take on clients with
challenging problems).

our client roster to date includes companies in the real time web ad space as
well social analytic products, though our capabilities span all of algorithms
and applicable mathematics.

to start the conversation shoot us an email at inquiries@wellposed.com

Note: while we're language agnostic (all are feasible), we favor Haskell,
English, and Mathematics

------
harisenbon
SEEKING FREELANCER Remote / Asia

\- PHP (CakePHP a plus)

\- General Web Dev (HTML, CSS, JS)

\- Ability to think about how to design micro apps or systems based on non-
technical requirements

(Example: We make 100s of landing pages, we need some way to organize and
reuse them)

Contact me on twitter @harisenbon79

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a mobile developer who focuses on Android Java development. I have worked
on multiple Android apps, both large and small, for a variety of clients. My
portfolio and Github are listed below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

My previous experience includes C/C++, VB.NET, and HTML / PHP. Feel free to
get in touch -- email is theo---AT---bricolsoftconsulting----DOT---com.

------
ddrouin
SEEKING WORK - Montreal/Remote

Freelance iOS developer. Generalist programmer with 8+ years of professional
experience.

I am driven by the final product first and foremost. I have a strong technical
background but I believe technology should be seen as a tool before all.
Getting things done in a balanced and pragmatical way is my priority. I have
strong interest in UX design and project management as well.

Passionate. Quick learner. Great communication. Used to remote work. You're
more than welcome to inquire.

<http://linkedin.com/in/ddrouin>

------
notnoop
SEEKING WORK - Boston, NYC, OR Remote

My general interests are in building mobile apps and large scalable
distributed server systems.

Experience with many technologies:

\- iOS and Android development

\- Server technologies: Scala/Python/Java, AWS/EC2, Hadoop, Akka,
Postgres/MongoDB/Redis/MySQL

email: notnoop<at>judeapps.com

github: <https://github.com/notnoop>

stackoverflow: <http://stackoverflow.com/users/125844/notnoop>

linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mahmoodali>

------
JB222
SEEKING AMAZON FREELANCER - REMOTE access Must have ability to follow Amazon's
explicit instructions.Want Linux / Unix Avoid all 3rd party apps. Need EC2 S3
SQS & SES - Cabability to send email messages. Indicate your fixed fee to
launch & test this service Contact: JamesBarbone(at) gmail.com You may forward
mesage THANKS + LEARN [http://escience.washington.edu/get-help-now/get-
started-amaz...](http://escience.washington.edu/get-help-now/get-started-
amazon-web-services).

------
ClementKeirua
SEEKING WORK, Remote

Hi ! I just jumped for employee to full-time freelancer, and I am currently
looking for my first clients. I am particularly interested in web
applications, and I like the start up universe.

\- I'm mostly working with PHP (Symfony2), holding a french tech blog. I'm a
strong defender of good practices. \- I'm also getting more and more
interested in Javascript technologies for front-end, and work with SASS for
CSS. \- I also have a good C# and C++ background.

I'm @clemkeirua on Twitter, and you can reach me by mail at
clement@keiruaprod.fr

------
uladzislau
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto, Canada

I have great skills and experience in project/product management, business
operations, sales.

My employers include Apple and United Nations.

My book reached Top 10 of decision making category on Amazon Kindle store.

In my spare time I'm working on my own mobile apps startup.

Please check out my LinkedIn profile <http://www.linkedin.com/in/uladzislau>

Here's the link to my book <http://whyprojectsfailbook.com>

My contact email: my username at gmail.com

------
niico
UI DESIGNER FOR HIRE. Senior Branding and Web UI Designer available for . Im
very used to with small teams, startups or agencies. Ive worked with several
developers, hackers and entrepreneurs from all over the world for the past
year or so.

I can help you with iOS and web apps User Interface.

Check out my portfolio: <http://www.heynico.com> and
<http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia>

Email me: hey@heynico.com

------
jberryman
SEEKING WORK - Richmond, VA / Remote

Experienced in functional programming, esp. Haskell, and linux system
administration on AWS. Written production code in Ruby, JS/HTML/CSS, Bash
script (lots and lots of bash scripts...), and have some proficiency in
Machine Learning. Let me know if you have a problem I could help solve!

blog: <http://brandon.si>

code: <https://github.com/jberryman>

brandon.m.simmons@gmail.com

------
eggbrain
SEEKING FREELANCER - Ann Arbor, Michigan (Remote ok)

Looking for a Rails freelancer to help on long term project.

Criteria I'm looking for:

    
    
      Machine learning
    
      Rails 3.0 or greater
    
      Front end/UI skills a definite plus
    
      Near Ann Arbor a plus, but not required
    

Feel free to check out my HN history to see if we would be a good fit.

Email: freelancer@qdqr.com with any relevant details you can provide (hourly
rate, relevant experience, Github/Stack Overflow, etc)

------
adrianscott
SEEKING WORK - Remote, U.S. Timezone

Senior Technologist available to help you move the needle on your key metrics,
and ship code!

    
    
      Creator, PaaS/SaaS/web IDE (Python/Django/Ajax/AWS/Google App Engine)
    
      Creator, pioneering social networking site (PHP/Mysql/AWS)
    
      Math Ph.D. at age 20
    
      Napster founding investor
    

Now getting into iOS, Ruby and more...

<http://www.ishipcode.com/>

------
rhizome31
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack web developer based in France. Seeking work with distributed teams
in Europe or US/Canada East Coast.

Main skills: Python, Django, Pyramid, SQL, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery,
Linux, command-line. Prior experience with Java, Ruby and Perl. Some knowledge
of Erlang.

<http://alexmarandon.com/>

<https://github.com/amarandon>

contact@alexmarandon.com

------
zackzackzack
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I do d3.js and visualization consulting. Within the next week or so, you will
probably see my latest project on the front page of Hacker News. I do all the
basics (jQuery, CSS, HTML5) and prefer to use the advanced tools
(coffeescript, less, bootstrap). While based in Cincinnati, OH, I've worked
with people all around the globe.

Send me an email so I can make your data beautiful: zack@zacharymaril.com

-Zack

------
aliya_bhatia
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Dash Technologies Inc. is seeking a front-end web freelancer to use existing
API to develop web portal for users.

You would get to work with an Emmy award winning designer and a team of
educators on a product that teachers and principals are begging to see in
their schools and classrooms.

Send a resume, cover letter, and links to portfolio pieces to Dash founder
Aliya Bhatia at aliya_bhatia@mac.com

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Startup Founder looking to extend the runway for his bootstrapped venture. I'm
a generalist and can help you build & launch products that are just rough
ideas in your head.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information.

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Western GTA, Kitchener/Waterloo, or Remote

Have experience in a multitude of languages (PHP, Java, Perl, Flex, and C++ in
order of experience)

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application work

MySQL and MSSQL experience, with some exposure to Postgre and Oracle

Please contact me via the email in my profile

~~~
ssylee
There's no email address in your profile.

------
gbaygon
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance(rs).

I work with a partner. We are passionate problem solvers. Both experienced in
casual game industry, currently developing a c++ 2d multiplatform game engine
(<http://code.google.com/p/eepp/>).

We also do Android games/software and Web Front/Back end programming.

info [at] ensoft.com.ar

------
supjeff
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Montréal

I'm a full-stack dev with python, django, javascript, node.js, mongodb, redis,
couchdb, postgres, xhtml, html5, css, rabbitmq, AWS and who has dabbled in UX.
Check out some of my work at <http://iamjeffmarshall.ca/work> and email me
jeff@iamjeffmarshall.ca.

------
marvinkennis
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, remote

Visual UI and UX designer for mobile, web and desktop. Available for work from
the 14th of this month. I do more than making your apps look pretty ;)

<http://www.dribbble.com/marvin> My email is in my profile and I can also be
contacted on twitter @marvinkennis

------
bravura
DATA SCIENTIST for hire.

Seeking Consulting Clients. NYC, sometimes SF (and remote ok)

I consult on machine learning (ML), natural language processing (NLP), and
predictive analytics, and I have over a decade of expertise on these topics.

I create value by helping organizations transform data into actionable
information.

Email address in HN profile.

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a generalist web developer / front end person with many hundreds of dog
years experience.

Exciting bullet points:

* PHP - primarily Codeigniter but I'm flexible :)

* HTML 5 / CSS 3

* Javascript

* iOS/Android app dev (using Titanium or PhoneGap)

* Git/Mercurial

I also have a degree of exposure to things like SASS, Mongo, AWS etc etc.

My site: <http://pitbot.net>

I'm in the UK.

~~~
pcopley
I strongly suggest you learn Objective C. It's not that hard and when compared
with the trash you get using Titanium or PhoneGap it'll put you in a different
league professionally.

At the very least learn another language, whether it's Python, Ruby or C#.
Polyglot >>>>>> Monoglot

~~~
54mf
I strongly disagree. It's completely possible to build useful, beautiful
native apps with PhoneGap, et al. In fact, it is beneficial in many cases,
allowing developers to get from zero to prototype significantly faster. Not to
mention, porting from one OS to another is magnitudes faster than writing
multiple native versions.

It's not the right solution for all cases, but it's definitely right for some.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Sure, it's easier for us developers, but every PhoneGap app I've seen looks
like trash compared to other iOS apps.

And I completely agree with your last sentence. PhoneGap is the right choice
for some cases.

~~~
54mf
"... every PhoneGap app I've seen looks like trash compared to other iOS apps"

That's because the you don't notice the good ones. ;)

~~~
pooriaazimi
Fair point. I'd be thankful if you could mention a few of them.

Thanks :)

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web & mobile interface designer from California. I work
with companies around the world on visual design, application design and
usability.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus, Less, Bootstrap) / JS / Photoshop / iOS

<http://nylira.com>

------
blckswn49
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, FREELANCE www.typewriterninjas.com We can handle any
and all of your website content editing, writing, and development needs. We
have written and edited content for many websites. Contact us at:
editing@typewriterninjas.com

------
shennyg
SEEKING FREELANCER(S) - Los Angeles, CA

Frontend and/or PHP developers.

Apply here: [http://contender.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-
Developer...](http://contender.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-Developers-
PHP-Frontend.html?source=HN)

------
localhost3000
SEEKING WORK boston. remote ok.

skill set in no particular order: Rails, JQuery/JS/coffee,
html5/haml/sass/css, Phonegap/Sencha, sql, mongo, all major social APIs (fb,
tw, 4sq), geolocation, product/ux design

gmail: ian.stanczyk

------
aresant
SEEKING FREELANCER in San Diego - No Remote

Looking for an experienced LAMP developer to assist in the development of a
specialized search engine prototype / MVP.

Find my email in my profile, must be local to San Diego area.

------
thesis
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or Houston, TX

You need to know: PHP HTML Javascript JQuery MySQL

We are a profitable bootstrapped company that provides emergency/informational
messages to phones by voice and text.

Email: jobs@ontimetelecom.com

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR, Remote

Hello!

I am seeking mobile development work. I am an experienced developer with 15+
years exp, the last 2 years as a mobile app developer for iPhone, Android and
Windows Phone. I also develop the cloud/backend for mobile applications. Java,
Obj-C, C#, PHP, iOS, Android, WP7.

Email me at csgatekeeper [at] gmail.com

\--

Here is a list of the apps I have worked on recently:

Fridge Art iOS – Developer/Architect. Fun photo sharing application (Under NDA
- have to be vague). C#/mono touch. (In development)

Fridge Art Server – Developer/Architect. The web-service server for the
Fridge-art project. Provides api's do add, view, delete, modify virtual photo
collections. PHP/Kohana/Mysql (In development)

Vapp (Veteran's Appliction) Android – Developer. Provides a mobile searching
platform, messaging, cloud file storage, veteran community access, and
resources. Makes heavy use of web services REST/Json. Java/Android. (In
development)

Life Sampler Android, Portland State University – Developer. Asks students
questions at scheduled times during the day, syncs results via ssh. Makes use
of alarms, broadcast receivers and notifications. Java/Android. (unpublished)

Walk There Android App – Developer. Provides visual and audio information as
the user goes on walking tours around the Portland metro area. Added
enhancements. Java/Android.

C25K (Couch to 5K) Android – Developer. Added GPS capabilities, media player
integration, in app purchasing. Java/Android

Break Pals iOS and Android – Developer. Lightweight container bringing native
application feel to website. Allows different web pages loaded into tabs.
Java/Android, Objective C/iOS. Unpublished

Walk There iOS App – Developer. Provides visual and audio information as the
user goes on walking tours around the Portland metro area. Added enhancements.
Objective C/iOS.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App – Lead Engineer/Developer. 20+
screen application. Scoped effort, created engineering bids/schedule, created
architecture, and implemented product. Pocket World in Figures application
provides easily navigable access to the data in The Economist’s Pocket World
in Figures book. Objective-C/iOS/SqlLite.

Android social picture puzzle – Developer/architect. Application uses any
picture, and creates a puzzle that can be sent to other mobile applications or
email addresses. Scramble-puzzles stored on website. Java/Android/SqlLite.
C#/mono/Asp.net, Linq to MySql, MySql, REST/Json. Unpublished

------
whysoserious
Company Seeking Freelancer - onsite Seattle / Bellevue WA

Building a front end dashboard with graphs and search.

Requires: JavaScript, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Linux.

Personal email: alexr##dot##bct$$at$$gmail%%dot%%com

------
Scogle
SEEKING WORK - Colorado - Remote

I do Web Design/Development, Python, some JS (+jQuery of course) limited
experience with rails, and my obscure talent is that I'm pretty good at
SPARQL.

attr.co

~~~
Tabrific
Greetings Scogle,

I'd be interested to learn more about you, please shoot me an email at
Carl@Tabrific.com

Thanks

------
vic_nyc
SEEKING WORK - Remote, freelance (NYC)

Expert Ruby on Rails Expert JavaScript (Backbone.JS, jQuery, Ember.JS, ExtJS
and others)

Mobile: Sencha Touch, iOS

Extensive portfolio and references available

victor@innergysoftware.com

------
timmm
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I'm very inexpensive)

Latest Project. Highnoonsolutions.com/goals

Main skills: PHP, SMS Gateway, Design, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Git.

timothydmoody@gmail.com (Tim)

------
pacomerh
SEEKING FREELANCER local / Los Angeles CA.

For a project in CodeIgniter, must be local Aprox 20 hrs a week. Duration 2
months. (pabajo@hotmail.com)

------
pknerd
If you are looking for a PHP guy then do buzz me <http://adnansiddiqi.com>

------
thiagodotfm
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I do node.js/rails freelance. I don't like to, but I can also do frontend
stuff(css or scss/html/js).

Currently working full-time on a startup.

$50/hour.

------
7gramroxg
Guys take a look at this new job board it is free to post / find work and you
dont even have to register. It is great for devs, designers and copywriters.
<http://facingworlds.co.uk>

------
jrgnsd
SEEKING Freelance, Remote / South Africa

\- PHP Expert

\- JavaScript / Node / Backbone

\- API's

\- Backends and Frameworks

\- General Web Dev

\- Some SysAdmin

Contact me on Twitter @jrgns

------
marshallp
Seeking work - remote - toronto, canada

Favorite technologies - haskell,python,postgres Also do
javascript,java,lisp,php,mysql,appengine,android

can develop webapps/mobile apps from scratch with just loose requirements

i particularly enjoy writing tests and doing maintenance on codebases

also enjoy develops, automating systems

also big frontend work in gwt

also can build scalable systems on appengine

